# Nicotine ?



## robvd (19/4/16)

Hi Guys

Which vendors nicotine do you use?

I made the famous bronuts recipy but it turned out incredibly harsh... so it might be my nicotine.

My other mixes turn out fine though.

I normally buy all my stuff from valley vapor, is there a supplier that sells 100mg nic? 

I read that this might be the reason my bronuts is a bit harsh, wayne only uses 100mg Nic.

Thanks!


----------



## zadiac (19/4/16)

It doesn't matter if you use 100mg or 36mg nic. it's the amount you put in that determaines how strong/harsh it is.
How much liquid are you mixing and how much nic did you put in?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robvd (19/4/16)

zadiac said:


> It doesn't matter if you use 100mg or 36mg nic. it's the amount you put in that determaines how strong/harsh it is.
> How much liquid are you mixing and how much nic did you put in?




Yeah that was what I was thinking as well... 

This is the recipe I followed:

TPA Bavarian Cream 2%

INW Biscuit 0.75%

FW Cake Yellow 1%

CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut 5%

FA Joy 0.75%

70/30 vg/pg 

3Mg Nic


----------



## zadiac (19/4/16)

How much are you making? 10ml, 20ml, 30ml?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (19/4/16)

Stick to PG based nicotine, it's generally less harsh due to being a more suitable carrier of nicotine. Make sure to keep it in your fridge as well from as soon as you get it.

100mg will taste more harsh due to the increased rate of oxidation.

Another thing to be aware of that not all 36 or 100mg nicotine is exactly 36 or 100mg. Depending on the place who sells it, it might be a higher or lower concentration than that. I'd recommend diluting your bottle with around 10% pg and making a new batch. Swirl your nicotine before use as well to ensure an equal distribution of nicotine - avoid shaking as that adds unnecessary air into the mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## VapeDude (19/4/16)

robvd said:


> Yeah that was what I was thinking as well...
> 
> This is the recipe I followed:
> 
> ...



CAP Choc Glazed Donut tends to have a bit of a throat hit IIRC


----------



## robvd (19/4/16)

zadiac said:


> How much are you making? 10ml, 20ml, 30ml?




I made a 30ml which equates to 2.5ml of nic (36mg)


----------



## robvd (19/4/16)

Mike said:


> Stick to PG based nicotine, it's generally less harsh due to being a more suitable carrier of nicotine. Make sure to keep it in your fridge as well from as soon as you get it.
> 
> 100mg will taste more harsh due to the increased rate of oxidation.
> 
> Another thing to be aware of that not all 36 or 100mg nicotine is exactly 36 or 100mg. Depending on the place who sells it, it might be a higher or lower concentration than that. I'd recommend diluting your bottle with around 10% pg and making a new batch. Swirl your nicotine before use as well to ensure an equal distribution of nicotine - avoid shaking as that adds unnecessary air into the mix.



Thanks, I kept mine in a dark cupboard, its about 2 months old now... will keep my new one in the fridge! And yes my nic is PG based.


----------



## zadiac (19/4/16)

robvd said:


> I made a 30ml which equates to 2.5ml of nic (36mg)



Then it's something else that causes the harshness. Not the nic. Your nic content is correct for 30ml. Maybe as VapeDude suggested it could be choc glazed donut concentrate that's causing it.
The nic from Valley Vapour is of high quality and if you stored it correctly, then it could not be that. Maybe try a lower content of nic, like 2mg?


----------



## VapeSnow (19/4/16)

Mike said:


> Stick to PG based nicotine, it's generally less harsh due to being a more suitable carrier of nicotine. Make sure to keep it in your fridge as well from as soon as you get it.
> 
> 100mg will taste more harsh due to the increased rate of oxidation.
> 
> Another thing to be aware of that not all 36 or 100mg nicotine is exactly 36 or 100mg. Depending on the place who sells it, it might be a higher or lower concentration than that. I'd recommend diluting your bottle with around 10% pg and making a new batch. Swirl your nicotine before use as well to ensure an equal distribution of nicotine - avoid shaking as that adds unnecessary air into the mix.


So you should not shake nicotine? I read all over the net you should shake the shit out of your bottle of nicotine before you use it. 

I shake it heavy before I start miXing and my juice comes out very smooth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (19/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> So you should not shake nicotine? I read all over the net you should shake the shit out of your bottle of nicotine before you use it.
> 
> I shake it heavy before I start miXing and my juice comes out very smooth.



No you shouldn't. It degrades it faster than normal, but it's not very noticeable if you're used to it - but if you want to have good, clean tasting, strong nicotine (degraded gets weaker and dirtier tasting which some people taste as "smoother" when it's just weaker), then you shouldn't get air into the nicotine mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (19/4/16)

I only use 36mg Nic from ValleyVapour and I've never pinned it as the cause for any juice I've made that has a bit of a throat hit. So ye


----------



## VapeSnow (19/4/16)

Mike said:


> No you shouldn't. It degrades it faster than normal, but it's not very noticeable if you're used to it - but if you want to have good, clean tasting, strong nicotine (degraded gets weaker and dirtier tasting which some people taste as "smoother" when it's just weaker), then you shouldn't get air into the nicotine mix.


Okay cool. I'll stop shaking my nic and see how it goes. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (19/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay cool. I'll stop shaking my nic and see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Just swirl it or tilt up and down without making bubbles. Will let it distribute nicotine evenly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (19/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay cool. I'll stop shaking my nic and see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Just swirl it around nicely  Can give it a light shake, the objective is to get an equal, consistent distribution of nicotine, while not adding any air into the pg.


----------



## robvd (19/4/16)

Thanks guys! I think i might need to make like a 5ml batch of only Cap choc with vg/pg and then taste it.

I have mailed valley vapor as well to see if they have had issues with this flavour.

Thanks again!


----------



## stevie g (19/4/16)

I have found steep time to decrease the nic harshness, just FYI.


----------



## Alex (19/4/16)

A device that just slowly turns the bottle over and over would probably be best.


----------

